# Ist ImageMagick installiert?



## Arndtinho (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Script geschrieben, welches mir Thumbnails via ImageMagick erstellt.
Das klappt bei mir lokal ohne Probleme.

Wie kann ich herausfinden (ausser beim Support anzurufen), ob ImageMagick bei meinem Webhoster installiert ist und gegebenfalls den Pfad dazu?  


Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Februar 2007)

```
<?php phpinfo();?>
```
....sollte dir Auskunft darüber erteilen können.


----------



## derschotte (10. Februar 2007)

Was für Möglichkeiten hab ich wenn mein Hoster sich weigert dieses anzubieten bzw. zu aktivieren? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses selbst in irgendeinerweise auf den Server zum laufen zu bringen? Hab das Problem zusätzlich noch mit der Unterstützung von TTF 

PS: Ein Wechsel kommt vorerst nicht in Frage


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

ImageMagick muss installiert werden.
Wenn sich Dein Hoster weigert, Du keinen Rootzugang hast und den Hoster auch nicht wechseln wilst, musst Du halt auf ImageMagick verzichten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Arndtinho (10. Februar 2007)

@Sven: 

Wenn es nicht unter "Enviornment" zu finden ist, dann ist es nicht installiert, richtig?


Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Februar 2007)

Wenn ImageMagick vorhanden ist, gibt es dafür extra eine Tabelle (*imagick*) mit den entsprechenden Infos.
Die o.g. Tabelle könnte z.b. so aussehen:

```
ImageMagick support                    enabled
Magick Backend                         ImageMagick 
ImageMagick version                    6.0.6 
PHP imagick version                    0.9.11 
MaxRGB                                 65535 
Supported image formats                tmp 
Font Family - Name                     AvantGarde - AvantGarde-Book
```


----------



## Arndtinho (10. Februar 2007)

Mhh, dann scheint es nicht installiert zu sein. 
Wobei, wenn ich bei mir lokal die phpinfo() aufrufe, erscheint auch keine extra Tabelle.
Liegt das eventuell daran, dass es sich bei mir um ein WAMP handelt?


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Februar 2007)

Gute Frage..... da ich ImageMagick aber nicht installiert habe, kann ich es natürlich nicht nachvollziehen.
Der o.g. Auszug stammt auch nur von meinem Hoster.
Ich persönlich werde aber auch das Gefühl nicht los, dass man (allgemein) bestimmen kann was phpinfo() ausspuckt.


----------

